# Accéder à une note iCloud sans compte Apple/iCloud



## audemartinoli (16 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterais partager une note avec une personne ne possédant pas de compte Apple/iCloud. Malgré mes recherches et mes tentatives, je n'y parviens pas. Cependant je souhaiterais savoir si cela est tout de même possible et si oui, comment faire ? 

Merci bien.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2019)

Pourquoi ne pas envoyer un simple courriel   ?

Je ne savais même pas que l'on pouvait partager des notes entre utilisateurs iCloud     Désolé.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2019)

@gwen , je ne savais pas non plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Mars 2019)

@audemartinoli, Une note depuis > Notes? 
Je ne connaissais également pas cette possibilité...Comment fait-on entre comptes iCloud?


----------



## audemartinoli (16 Mars 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas envoyer un simple courriel   ?
> 
> Je ne savais même pas que l'on pouvait partager des notes entre utilisateurs iCloud     Désolé.


Car je compte modifier cette note jusqu'à lundi mais je voudrais que la personne puisse suivre les changements quand elle clique sur un éventuel lien de la note. 


oyapoque a dit:


> @audemartinoli, Une note depuis > Notes?
> Je ne connaissais également pas cette possibilité...Comment fait-on entre comptes iCloud?


1. Ouvrir l'application Notes sur votre appareil Apple
2. En haut à droite, cliquer sur un des deux boutons du milieu (entre l'icône pour insérer des photos et la barre de recherche). 
- Premier bouton : "Ajouter des personnes" > rechercher dans vos contacts ou taper manuellement le numéro ou le mail relié à iCloud 
- Deuxième bouton "Partager" : Sélectionner le mode de partage > taper les coordonnées iCloud de la personne.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2019)

Merci pour cette astuce. En fait je n’ai pas besoin de partager de notes mais ça peut être utile en effet.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Merci pour cette astuce. En fait je n’ai pas besoin de partager de notes mais ça peut être utile en effet.


Oui c'est très sympa


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (17 Mars 2019)

Merci. Je n’avais pas bien interprété la question, je pensais à un accès depuis le cloud sans utiliser mail ou messages. 
J’ai effectivement déjà envoyé des notes en cliquant sur la silhouette [emoji185] en haut à droite de l’écran (a gauche du bouton partager). Envoi par > Messages dans mon cas. Ce bouton d’envois n’est présenté que si tes notes sont sur iCloud et non sur l’iPhone ou l’iPad (ce qui semble logique étant donné la finalité de l’action).
Il est alors possible pour le destinataire de lire et de corriger la note, éventuellement de la renvoyer. On l’utilise un peu au boulot mais le parc se limite à des iPhone. Je n’avais donc appréhendé les limites. 
J’ai essayé vers un Samsung, a réception , il faut effectivement se connecter à iCloud.
Il semblerait qu’il y est une méthode de lecture (sans écriture sur la note) via Dropbox ou autres options présentées quand on clique sur le bouton avec la silhouette, mais je n’ai pas trouvé.
Un autre membre plus malin que moi peut-être....[emoji3]


----------

